# Production Manager for Winchester Archery



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Winchester Archery
This is an exciting opportunity to join a team of archery enthusiasts determined to design, manufacture and sell a line of outstanding line of archery products. Successful candidate MUST have a passion for the sport along with technical expertise in assembling bows. 

As a hands-on Manager you will be challenged to:

Direct the overall activities of the facility to ensure customer orders are produced and shipped at the lowest possible cost to meet the customer’s requirements while maintaining established safety and quality standards. 
Develop and maintain an efficient parts inventory system. Order parts as necessary to ensure stock levels are kept at established minimums. 
Establish and manage processes and protocol for return of merchandise (warranty & returns). 
Perform routine inspections on test equipment. Schedule maintenance as required. 
Analyze operations and key metrics to ensure that the facility maintains high quality and safety standards. 
Keenly control expenses, including shrink, labor and overhead costs utilizing Continuous Improvement techniques. 
Ensure that Standard Operating Procedures are developed and maintained for all aspects of the business. 
Cooperate in a cross-functional manner as a change agent with all departments within the Company. 
Engage in the typical responsibilities of a manager including planning, evaluating, training, organizing, integrating, and delegating. 
Provide management of employees to ensure effective selection, retention, development, disciplinary action and performance management. 
Successful candidate must possess:

· Passion for Archery with technical expertise in assembling bows

· Bachelor’s degree or equivalent work experience required

· Minimum 7 years production-related experience 

· Proficient with MS Office applications

· WMS based system experience preferred

· Self-driven demeanor needing minimal supervision

· Ability to consistently meet deadlines and manage multiple priorities

· Strong problem analysis and resolution skills

· Effective communication skills, both verbal and written

· Ability to provide a high level of service to our customers

· Ability to lift and manipulate heavy objects



Position is located in Secaucus, NJ. Interested candidates, please email your resume to [email protected]


----------



## Leon Hinton (Jul 4, 2010)

*resume*

I emailed you a resume.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Leon Hinton said:


> I emailed you a resume.


Thank you for your interest in 
Winchester® Archery
We look forward to reviewing it


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

position filled thank you to all that applied!
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jimmycthomas said:


> I am also interested in similar type of post. If in future also there is any vacancy then please let me know.


you can send your resume to [email protected] they are still hiring for all other positions.


----------

